# Handmade Music Videos



## Lyxen (Mar 29, 2011)

I made my first promotional video...
?? I'll bet you made one or two for youtube. You should post and share.
[video=youtube;4HBdN4ejALo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HBdN4ejALo[/video]


----------

